# up date on my encloser.



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 15, 2012)

New fake grass.




New fake rock/hide I made. 




And of course my snake enjoying it.


----------



## Virides (Apr 15, 2012)

lol is that supposed to be like a snake hole in one?


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 15, 2012)

lol Yeah something like that.


----------



## Jande (Apr 15, 2012)

Looks great. Nice job on the hide too.


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 16, 2012)

Cheers Jande, it is my first hide but it won't be my last.


----------



## J-A-X (Apr 16, 2012)

Great job but any chance you can make those holes larger? Once he's been fed he may have problems moving through the holes


----------



## Skitzmixer (Apr 16, 2012)

looks great, kinda like a snake play house


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 16, 2012)

Jaxrtfm said:


> Great job but any chance you can make those holes larger? Once he's been fed he may have problems moving through the holes


Yes I agree, I will have to make them bigger soon. 
Cheers Brian


----------



## Red_LaCN (Apr 16, 2012)

I like the fake grass. Is that stuff removable and washable?


----------



## Lizzy90 (Apr 16, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> I like the fake grass. Is that stuff removable and washable?



If you look closely at the second photo, you can see that its not glued down or anything so this fake grass is removable. And fake grass is really easy to wash and dry as well


----------



## DarwinBrianT (Apr 16, 2012)

Red_LaCN said:


> I like the fake grass. Is that stuff removable and washable?


Yes it is but she is also toilet trained. The white dish is for water ( I like it white so I can see what comes off her in it ) and she goes in the the other dish. true she does, I think its because of the f10 I clean it with but for what ever reason that's where she goes.

The grass on the top shelves on the right is glued down but that's to stop it falling off and she never eats or goes to the toilet up there.


----------

